# Heidi



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss! Heidi looked like one lucky girl!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

It's hard to believe you had her for such a short time. I know she stole your heart. Where ever she is, I'm sure she is running free, swimming in clear waters, chasing tennis balls, and chewing on sticks.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Wherever she is, she's playing in the snow.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Awww Blair those pictures are beautiful. It's so painful losing them...but it would be worse never having the honour of having them as part of our lives. I wish you sweet memories of your girl and as more time goes by I hope they heal your pain somewhat.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a sweet gorgeous girl Heidi was. Just a special girl. I am sorry for your loss and mourne with you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Trying to think of the words to help ease your pain, Blair. All I can say is, Heidi was so very lucky to have found you.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

She was a beautiful girl and i know how you feel


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So hard these anniversaries! Such a beautiful, happy looking girl. Sorry you lost her way too soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sure she is telling all the other pups about the great Mommy she has and how her life with you was the best she could ever have. Her time though was way to short with you. My heart goes out to you on this anniversary date.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Blair, she had that face that would capture anyone's heart, didn't she? I'm so sorry that your time together was so short, but she knew how loved she was and how hard you battled to save her. Hugs to you on this difficult anniversary.....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww Blair, she was such a cute girl, I know it's hard!

I'm sure she is running free with my Spice, Peanut and little Charlie!

Hugs:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

what a precious smile


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Heidi is a beautiful girl still, and she passed to the bridge knowing that her last time here was full of love. Anniversaries are tough and never seem to get easier for us.

Think of you and your gang and sending some hugs


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

thinking of you and Heidi!!!! hugs Blair


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AAHH, Blair. Big hugs to you today, and special roos to Heidi at the bridge. You both were so blessed to have found one another.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks, everybody.  The great community here is the main thing that helps me remember her with a smile instead of tears.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Blair, Heidi was such a sweet and beautiful girl who could not have been loved more hugs to you, and keep running free sweet Heidi with your friends at the bridge.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Bless your heart, Blair. I feel so bad for you. I know that pain must still be so fresh in your heart. She was such a gorgeous girl, and it was easy to see how much you loved (and still love) her. I hope the wonderful memories outweigh the sad ones for you.
Many hugs to you today.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beautiful girl Heidi was...I know you miss her so much. I love htose pictures..
xxoo


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep Playing Hard Sweet Girl
Thank You For Everything You Gave


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Anniversaries are so hard. Heidi has such a beautiful face. Your time together was much too short. She knows how much you love and miss her. I hope the happy memories bring you comfort today.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Those are beautiful pictures!!!
She sure looked like she enjoyed getting her picture taken 
I especially like the first pic.
What a sweetheart!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blair*

Blair

Anniversaries are so hard but HEIDI knew and still does know how much you loved her and still do.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

she was a beautiful girl!!! and so lucky to have such a loving person in her life like you


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Blair, thinking of you my heart also ached with pain .... thinking of you today, Heidi was very much loved.


----------

